# My new 2012 Cannondale SuperSix



## Aerod79 (Sep 24, 2009)

SRAM Red build with Specialized/Quarq Crank, SWorks Toupe , Zipp 404 Carbon Clincher.










15.8lbs


----------



## Samac (May 7, 2011)

What a bike! Enjoy!


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

Just a sweet bike. well done.

enjoy it.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

Now that is SWEET!


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Wow...nice! I like the paint job for 2012.

Is that an S-Works crank?


----------



## Aerod79 (Sep 24, 2009)

Yeah thats the Sworks Crank.


----------



## KevRC4130 (Dec 19, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Aerod79 (Sep 24, 2009)

FYI, this whole bike with the PM on A23 Pro Build wheetset is gonna be for sale.


----------



## Pinkbullet3 (Jul 27, 2011)

That downtube looks massive.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Pinkbullet3 said:


> That downtube looks massive.



That's because it is.


----------



## Michael15 (Aug 17, 2010)

1 word:


AWESOME!!


----------



## Toona (Mar 8, 2006)

*Super Six...EVO*

My new green machine.... 14 lbs 10 oz with pedals...!!! I guess it's not legal...


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Great looking bike! A set of the 52mm Cosmic's would really set it off.


----------



## Toona (Mar 8, 2006)

*Evo*

Yeah, I know...I am selling the Mavic Cosmic Carbone SLR's that were stock on it. They are way above my riding ability...maybe if I was 20 years younger......


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Toona,

Nice bike was that a 56cm frame?


----------



## kylebosch24 (Jun 13, 2012)

jealous!


----------



## Toona (Mar 8, 2006)

*Evo*

It is a 54...


----------



## ijaz429 (Jun 25, 2012)

you took the most boring looking bike in the world and made it hot! good stuff!


----------

